# Metro Richmond Schutzhund event



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

September 6 & 7, 2008
Metro Richmond Schutzhund Club (VA)
Trial: BH, AD, FH 1-2, SchH A, TR 1-3, OB 1-3, SchH 1-3, IPO 1-3
USA Judge Nikki Banfield 


I was hoping to stop by this event, but cannot for the life of me figure out where it is being held! My e-mail inquiry was bounced back, I can't seem to contact them by phone and it's too late for snail mail now.









Does anyone know where this event is located?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No idea. Maybe someone out that way can help.

Keep trying to call and email the club contact people. You could also try contacting the regional director. If he doesn't have info about the trial, he may at least be able to get you in contact with someone from the club.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Some stuff I found Googling:

Metro Richmond Schutzhund Club Jacob Pope Jr. 4456 Riverdale Ave Glenallen, VA 23060


http://northeasternregion.homestead.com/club.html

Horace Harrison
3235 Irvington Street
Richmond, VA 23234
804-231-2944
[email protected]


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Horace Harrison passed away this year and will be sorely missed by the local community and the GSD world


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am currently fostering a dog that used to belong to the previous president (not the one who just passed away) of this club. Her name is Freida (weird spelling) and right now she is curled up in my husband's lap as he is reading the paper on the couch. Her photo and information is on our web site.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Frieda is gorgeous and even has her BH. How on earth did she end up in rescue (with a pedigree from those bloodlines)? Was the breeder contacted?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

She is a really nice older puppy if I had room I'd take her, I'll ask around


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had two dogs from these bloodlines, I just lost one of them at 12.5, Both gorgeous, great personalities and health. 8 is the best age, that was the age when I adopted the one I recently lost. He was a true gentleman. When I was walking him, people stopped their car on the road to praise him and say hello to him.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We actually picked up Freida from an animal shelter and tracked her back to her owner/breeder through a microchip. He had no interest in getting back from us. He said he had too many dogs and was trying to cut back on his number of dogs.

Freida is a marvelous dog! The person who adopts her will be very fortunate.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

So the former president of the Richmond Sch club dumps his 8yo dog in a kill shelter! 
I am stunned!!! 
I am biting my tongue to avoid saying what I think. Uneducated, lazy dog owners dumping their senior dogs is one thing, but Sch-people!!! Sad.
Wow!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We never got a clear answer as to whether she ran off and got picked up, or she was turned into the shelter. 

But, the bottom line is that she is a terrific dog that needs a home.

Our rescue has gotten in dogs with their pink papers from Germany. Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Remo,

Can you recommend any SchZ clubs in the Fairfax region? I've tried to get a hold of Monica Patty from the Alexandria to no avail!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

If you send me a private message with your email, I will forward it to one of our volunteers who is with a local club. 

Lea


----------

